# Pepto bismal?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Can I give Tink some pepto? I've read conflicting info online...it's 4:30 am here and we're up because she wanted out to eat grass so badly. Now she's curled up on my lap and her poor belly is gurgling something fierce. She has chronic pancreatitis remember, has been a bit off for a couple days now but seemed much better last night. Perked up again, begging ang whining for treats - which I didnt give her - so I figured she was back on track but suddenly overnight he belly is kicking up a ruckus. I just want to make my poor baby feel better  if the pepto is okay, what's the correct dose? She's about 9 lbs.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Yes, you can. My last dog, Bella, also had pancreatitis and we used pepto for minor flare ups. In fact, our vet told us to buy it instead of having him prescribe someting that was more expensive but did the same thing.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Read the ingredients. Does Pepto have aspirin in it? I'd give a small dose per weight. I don't know if they have a babies dosage on the bottle? Also you could give her simethicone for the gas. That I know has a baby formula. Gas is what is making her tummy 'talk'!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I was going to say the same thing as Susan to watch for the aspirin. I second the simethicone gas drops. They work great and you can give often to calm the belly instead of the pepto. The chi didn't like the taste of pepto at all. Hope she feels better by now as I see this post was from the other day.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

She's doing better now, thank you. I never did give her any, I am just not comfortable giving her anything without talking to my vet first so I'll have a convo with them next time we're there to see what they suggest in the future.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I went thru this with my chi. I had given her salmon which gave her the pancreatitus. That was about a year ago and I'm careful not to give her anything that will upset the tummy. Glad your chi feels better.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

the other thing you can do for a tummy that is 'talking' is to gently massage her tummy. Really get into the massage and the gas will be 'moved' along so to speak! My chi's let me do this and it really helps.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Tango dealt with this a lot when he was younger. Instead of prescribing something more expensive, my vet suggested Mylicon which is simethicone but in a dosage specifically for infants which is a better fit for our itty bitty dogs. 

MYLICON® Infant Gas Drops| Safe for the Newest of Newborns.

OTC, available in any drugstore, and much cheaper than an RX


----------

